
In the name of science, Britain must leave the EU - Thimothy
http://capx.co/in-the-name-of-science-britain-must-leave-the-eu/
======
spiderfarmer
Get off your high horse:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Nobel_lau...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Nobel_laureates_per_capita)

And it seems everyone is a leader in biotechnology:

[https://www.google.com#q=world+leaders+in+biotechnology](https://www.google.com#q=world+leaders+in+biotechnology)

UK is not the most innovative country:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-innovative-
countries/](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-innovative-countries/)

The UK is just average I would say:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/pisa-
rankings-2013-12?IR=T](http://www.businessinsider.com/pisa-
rankings-2013-12?IR=T)

